# Negative Sleeves?



## Skyhigh (Apr 9, 2005)

Can anyone point me to a UK merchant that sells rolls or negative sleeves?

For example:
http://www.pfile.com/cgi/cart.cgi?db=continuous_rolls.db&search=+35mm+Continuous&method=phrase

http://www.mvlabs.com/cgi-bin/miva?...AS&Product_Code=PF070-0330&Category_Code=NSNS

Same product, which is exactly what I want, but I can't find anywhere in the UK that sells it!

Plus shipping from the US to UK costs much more than its worth to ship in 

Had a look on ebay.co.uk too but no luck there!


Thanks!

:!:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 9, 2005)

Secol make them.
http://www.secol.co.uk/SLEEVEROLLS.HTM
I don't know if you can buy them direct but you can get them from Silverprint.
http://www.silverprint.co.uk/indexA.html

Silverprint is a useful site anyway.


----------

